# woes still with bettas ? re epsom salt



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my 2 female bettas are still not where they should be health wise.
The one has had no change in the white bits on her scales-- so since dec 14 she has been treated for ick and flukes and still these things remain. Currently I am trying Aquarisol in her container. She is eating well and seems a bit fed up with her small surroundings but I sure don't want to put her in the main tank again.
her sister is still very bloated and may have finally got rid of the thick white film that was over her body. I tried kanaplex on her with no results, now I am using tetracycline in the water. She has not had a poo or eaten in almost a month now. Scales are less out than before.
So my question is this

can I put epsom salt in the water along with the tetracycline? I did try the E salts a few days ago but then the white slime came back.
ps I did end up euthanizing the goldfish. he has had dropsy off and on since september and this time the medications did not help.
Even the piece of tail just before the tailage was swollen and 2 mornings ago I found him bleeding into his stomach. he made no attemp to greet me as usual-- I decided that the responsible thing was to euthanize him.
It was a very sad morning for me as he was a long time pet.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

what size tank are we talking about?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Not much. She is in about 500 ccs as she is having difficulty getting to the surface for air.


----------

